# VIDEO Tutorial: Volume 3 - Small wheelie drop basics



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok guys, here we go. This is Volume 3 in my little series of beginner tutorials, this one covering small wheelie drops. I think I did a better job putting this one together than I did on the bunnyhop video, but that's just my opinion.

Anyway, the video is about 50mb in MPEG format only. Due to size, I had to make the resolution a meager 360x240, however Windows media player will let you scale it to your desired size and it still seems to look ok full screen anyway. (ALT+ENTER for you Windows users)








*Download it here by RIGHT CLICKING and choosing SAVE TARGET AS.*
www.secretreality.com/mtb/tutorials/volume_3_small_wheelie_drop_basics.mpg

Good luck and remember to practice!
-_Flow _

PS: You may have noticed that I jumped over Volume 2 which was "advanced" bunnyhop techniques and trail use. Thanks to a lot of recent rains, I just haven't had the time to get out on the trail to get the footage for that video, hopefully soon.


----------



## Tomasz (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Flowmaster,

For those who, due to limitations of their Internet connections, cannot download such big files, would you consider posting a series of still shots with a brief description of key elements at each stage?

Without the benefit of watching your video (see above), I presume the secret is in doing a wheelie approach to a drop. If that's the case, I have a couple of questions:

1. Do you continue pedalling as you go over the edge, as if there was no drop, so to speak? -- otherwise I don't see any other option than to manual, which I can't

2. Is there any preferred feet position (e.g., on 3 and 9 o'clock) when you do the jump, and if so, how to ensure that? -- for me it's a matter of chance when I do a wheelie before a small drop, i.e., I don't control which phase of a stroke cycle I end up in.

Ta!
-Tomasz


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the videos Flowmaster. =) This skill seems pretty easy once I watched your video. I'm now able to go off curbs and small drops landing either on the rear wheels or on both!

As far as the bunny hop... still no luck, I just can't get any air... the front wheel comes up fine but the rear stay glued to the pavement! When I jump.. seems I'm jumping off the pedals and the bike won't come up with me.

If you get bored, maybe you can add some footage to the bunny hop video for us beginners who are still struggling. 

Oh yeah, where is Skelltor on Volume3? =p


Phil.


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Prexus2005 said:


> Thanks for the videos Flowmaster. =) This skill seems pretty easy once I watched your video. I'm now able to go off curbs and small drops landing either on the rear wheels or on both!
> 
> As far as the bunny hop... still no luck, I just can't get any air... the front wheel comes up fine but the rear stay glued to the pavement! When I jump.. seems I'm jumping off the pedals and the bike won't come up with me.
> 
> ...


Just a little simple tip to bunny hop with flats:

Lowering your seat will help. Then get low enough, with your knees bent, push back and drag up on the pedals at the same time. The "mule kick". Takes a while to perfect in combination with lifting the front, but that's how you bunny hop.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Tomasz said:


> Hi Flowmaster,
> 
> For those who, due to limitations of their Internet connections, cannot download such big files, would you consider posting a series of still shots with a brief description of key elements at each stage?
> 
> ...


Hey Tomasz, actually that is no problem at all. I'll try to grab those stills tomorrow night when I'm in town and maybe do some sort of outline on what is happening. Otherwise to answer your questions,

1) I don't continue pedaling, I suppose you could, but really what you do is- as soon as your front tire reaches the edge, you crank once with your lead foot hard enough as though you were popping a wheelie & lightly pulling up on the bars. That foot will likely need to start from the top of your crank cycle ie 12 or 1 oclock position. You need to have a gear somewhere near the middle so that the one crank will carry you far enough to ride your back tire off of the edge before your front tire comes down or you will endo. An endo off a little bench or a curb an endo isn't a big deal, but an endo and faceplant from a picnic table is no fun.

2) As far as foot position, your lead foot will probably be down (in the 6oclock position) because it will have just gotten finished cranking your bike forward, with your other foot high in the 12 oclock position.

Hopefully that helps some until I can get those screenshots posted.
-Tony


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Prexus2005 said:


> Thanks for the videos Flowmaster. =) This skill seems pretty easy once I watched your video. I'm now able to go off curbs and small drops landing either on the rear wheels or on both!
> 
> As far as the bunny hop... still no luck, I just can't get any air... the front wheel comes up fine but the rear stay glued to the pavement! When I jump.. seems I'm jumping off the pedals and the bike won't come up with me.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you guys are finding these videos helpful, getting feedback of any sort is good because it lets me know whether or not I'm wasting my time putting these things together. Plus, it is pretty cool to hear success stories. 

Anyway regarding the bunnyhop, I rewatched that first video and I was thinking about it more. I think I will put together a more complete video that has more angles and better footage with better screenshots (ie. I'll use my DV camcorder instead of my digital camera to get the video) I say that because there are some other things you can do to get the form down w/o even bunnyhopping. Like you're talking about not getting the back to pick up and more or less jumping off the pedals. Try this: while rolling slowly forward in a standing position, lurch your body forward on your bike and try to roll your bars forward and down into the ground (even though you can't because you aren't in the air. Don't jump off the pedals though, just lurch forward (throw your body forward on your bike). As though you are trying to pivot your bike on your front tire bringing the rear of your bike into the air. Make sure your feet stay on the pedals. (this is harder to explain that it is to demonstrate, so I'll definitely throw together another vid on this practice stuff)

As you feel the rear coming up a little you should feel upward pressure against the bottoms of your feet from the pedals, this is good. It may also help to angle the front of your feet down just a tad, so that your feet are not sitting right on top of you pedals parallel to the ground, this might give you a little more traction so that you can pull up with your feet pulling your bike up into you. You'll need this so that when you have the forward thrust created by lunging forward that puts pressure against the bottoms of your feet with the pedals, you can pull up as your feet will have some traction from the pins. Believe it or not, when you get good at this, you can pull the bike up under you using nothing more than the pressure created by the lurch. For example I can do it with bare feet and smooth pedals.

Anyway, practice getting that, once you can get the rear of your bike to lift into the air with your feet still on your pedals, try to bunnyhop again keeping that motion in mind, it might help. Hopefully I'll get a bunnyhop basics tutorial 1.5 soon here. 

Good luck and practice your arse off, you will get it!
-Tony


----------



## Urban_Legend (Mar 24, 2005)

I want to thank you for all the hard work that it took to make that video. That really helped me alot, now I can do a small drop. Taking a look at the picnic table, but you have to crawl before you walk kind of thing. Thanks again.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Looking forward for video #2!*

Flowmaster, Thanks so much for these truly awesome videos.
I learn better technique each time I watch.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Tomasz said:


> Hi Flowmaster,
> 
> For those who, due to limitations of their Internet connections, cannot download such big files, would you consider posting a series of still shots with a brief description of key elements at each stage?
> 
> ...


As requested, here are some screenshots from the video for our bandwidth challenged riders. 
_-Flow _

The wheelie drop lets you ride off of a ledge or drop with very little to no speed at all. In the following clip screenshots, I am at a dead stop on the bench before I half pedal to roll forward, then one full strong pedal stroke to lift my front tire up into the air. (As though I was going to ride a wheelie)

Once you have gotten down higher bunnyhops, you'll be able to ride up to a bench like this one and bunnyhop up onto it, then drop off of the other side all in one smooth motion. But for now, lets keep it simple and stick to a rolling start and one strong pedal surge off the edge.

You can also wheelie drop from a dead stop with your tire right up against the edge. Rolling momentum is actually not necessary for this technique, it does however make learning how to do it much easier.​






















































The most common problem is being in too low of a gear or pedal surging too soon. What ends up happening is your front tire starts to come down too far while your back tire is still on top of whatever you're riding off of. No biggie here, but a picnic table, or say large rock formation on a trail will leave you wishing you practiced a little more.​































The technique is the same for the picnic table which I would also consider a small drop. You don't need to worry much about the back tire down first until you get into the much larger drops. Even with a hardtail, or full rigid bike for that matter IMHO landing both wheels down is fine, just soak it up with your body. If you want to try the back wheel down first that's ok too, just don't get carried away, as you can land on your a$$ with relative ease.​















































​
That's all there is to it. It's very simple and very handy, the key as with anything is to simply practice. You'll be dropping off of loading docks before you know it. And the urban stuff aside, it has plenty of uses on the trail.
Good luck!

Oh and Prexus...


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Urban_Legend said:


> I want to thank you for all the hard work that it took to make that video. That really helped me alot, now I can do a small drop. Taking a look at the picnic table, but you have to crawl before you walk kind of thing. Thanks again.


Excellent, you'll definitely get it if you just build up to it. It really is the same principle for a picnic table as it is for a curb, you just have to get past how high up it seems once you're sitting on your bike on top of one.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Kallisti said:


> Flowmaster, Thanks so much for these truly awesome videos.
> I learn better technique each time I watch.


That is cool, I'm glad they are helping out.  Anyway, I'm going to try to put together a "1.5" first that has some practice tips and more examples, once I feel that it is as clearly explained with video/text as I possibly can get it I'll get to work on 2. I may throw in a little section at the end of 1.5 however that shows some of the things you can do around town with just a basic bunnyhop, there's fun things to ride on all over the place, you just have to look 

btw: I am considering topics for volume 4 now, right now I'm thinking something along the lines of getting started with building and jumping jumps (doubles, tabletops, etc) as well as finding and building jumps out of naturally existing things. (ie. a creek with one side say 7ft higher than the other) I'm trying to stick to things that are pretty popular topics for beginners (I know wheelies and manuals fall in there, but a- I can't manual very well, and b- I can't wheelie that well either)  so you'll only get stuff on the things I know relatively well. I could do one on trackstands?

So anyway if you have suggestions for volume 4, say so. I've got friends, if I can't do it, they probably can. Hmm.. maybe I ought to get someone else to ride for me in a vid on manuals, I can shoot/edit it. We'll see...


----------



## tim_54321 (Dec 14, 2004)

That's a really great video, very helpful, keep em coming  Your editing skills have improved over the first one as well


----------



## Chutist (Feb 27, 2005)

Very helpful thanks!


----------



## ellsklein (Jan 5, 2005)

nice work and very helpful. i like the still shots with comments as it
gets your point across better.


----------



## capt pearl (Mar 10, 2004)

*bunnyhop - my problem is the front, not the rear*



flowmaster said:


> I could do one on trackstands?


hella yeah!

flowmaster,

thanks for the great vids.

my bunnyhop problem is the front, not the rear. clipped in, i can spring both ends way up. unclipped, i've gotten consistant at getting the rear up. but i have a huge problem getting the front up when it's part of getting the rear up to. what i mean is that i can pop the front up plenty enough for anything I can ride up - let's say above hub height, no problem. but i'm having the worst time trying to get the front-then-rear motion to do the bunny hop or really just to keep the front up while doing a basic curb drop off. maybe i'm over-obsessing about twisting the bars and am shoving the front down.

i'm not sure how else to practice it. i practice getting the front up. i can almost hop up-n-down in place standing still and can get the rear up. but i can NOT get the front THEN rear like your vid. either i get a wussy lift in the front or i slam the front down too soon or i can't keep the rear up long enough to clear the obstacle.

rewatching vid 1 again, it looks like you're pulling the whole front up, versus a pedal stroke, right?

dammit, i really wanna get this down pat!

personal suggestions for other vids: 
-riding and jumping/hopping off natural/urban features
-pumping downsloaps for speed
-riding/pumping berms
-climbing ledges
-trackstands

-and of course, wheelie's and manuals ;^) !

thanks, flowmaster.

the bunnyhop vid really rocks (and assuming that my dinosaur computer can download this overnite, i'll be able to watch the wheelie drop tomorrow.)

gratzi,

-capt pearl


----------



## icodeit (Mar 31, 2005)

All I have to say is that is great. Would love to see an update to the bunny hop, I sure have issues with that one.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

Urban_Legend said:


> I want to thank you for all the hard work that it took to make that video. That really helped me alot, now I can do a small drop. Taking a look at the picnic table, but you have to crawl before you walk kind of thing. Thanks again.


The tables are tough because you do not have the ability to have speed to do the drop. You kinda have to pedal kick off the table. Not just drop it. I have fallen out of the back of a pickup bed on my head once because I was trying to drop it without the speed or ability to pedalkick


----------



## Kevin B (Mar 21, 2005)

big thanks for the vids. my bunny hops are up to 1' now. Before i was struggling to get 4". I hope to bunny hop even higher. What sort of height can you get up to? I have a Kona hardtail.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

capt pearl said:


> hella yeah!
> 
> flowmaster,
> 
> ...


capt, sorry for the delayed response, I've been too busy lately to get on the boards or shoot any vids, but I set aside some time today and did a slap together vid 1.5 practice session to work on bunnyhop skills. Not as good as the last one imho, but its just a practice vid anyway.

Ok so your bunnyhop problem is getting the front end up. First off, watch the new vid it might help. What is sounds like your proble is that you are getting the front up, but then when you try to lift the rear you are bringing the front slamming down (its common) What I'd suggest is to practice sort of a swinging motion with your body. Like swing/lurch your whole body forward on your bike, this motion alone will lift your rear tire a bit. If you combine that, with the lifting of your front tire, and a little rock of your bars, you ought to be getting at least some sort of air if even just an inch or so.

Anyway it is definitely a technique that doesn't use a pedal stroke at all, its all in the body movement. A pedal "kick" is used with a trials technique that looks just like a bunnyhop, but its not. You can use that thing to clear huge gaps and get on top of really high things. I think somone posted a cool animated gif of some guy doing one.

Anyway, I've noted the other vid recommendations and will definitely be doing some of them in the semi-near future.

Keep practicing, I know you'll get it.
_-flow _


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

icodeit said:


> All I have to say is that is great. Would love to see an update to the bunny hop, I sure have issues with that one.


Thanks, I'm glad you're digging it. Anyway, I've got an updated bunnyhop vid I'm uploading to my server right now, I'll start a new post when its there, hopefully it helps a little. I'm running out of help that I can show with video.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Kevin B said:


> big thanks for the vids. my bunny hops are up to 1' now. Before i was struggling to get 4". I hope to bunny hop even higher. What sort of height can you get up to? I have a Kona hardtail.


Right on, 1' is a respectable height  Me, well I'm fairly decent but I'm not like those guys in magazines or anything. On my 20" I can bunnyhop a tennis net, but it is a lot easier for me to work with. On mountain bikes it depends on which bike I'm riding (geometry, weight, etc) Anyway, I haven't really ever done the whole measuring thing, I know I can bunnyhop onto a 3ft ledge near my place with my KHS. What is cool though is when you use it on the trail, like that last pic at the end of the first vid, that was shot on a trail where I had a lot of speed and bunnyhopped a total distance of ~8-10ft with a total height of somewhere around 3.5-4ft (I did hop off of something though)


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

*Whoops...*



flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, here we go. This is Volume 3 in my little series of beginner tutorials, this one covering small wheelie drops.


Thanks for the vid! I'm a XC rider that every now and then thinks he can learn a few new tricks. Anyway, after watching the tutorial, I was inspired to practice some wheelie drops. The fact that my bike is setup for XC with a 110 stem makes getting the front end up a little hard. Anyway, I was playing around dropping off a tallish curb, trying to get the right gear, pedal surge, and handlebar pull just right. But still, I only did it right about 1 in 4 times... the other times I made the newbie mistakes you outline in the video (no biggie on the curb).

However, on my last attempt I completely surprised myself. I got my front up nice and high, actually, a bit too high. Once my rear wheel dropped, my nose kept on rising and next thing I knew I was going over backwards (clipped in, of course). I managed to get one foot out before crashing on my back. The good news is that for whatever reason, I landed really softly and only got a small rash on one elbow.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Hardline said:


> The tables are tough because you do not have the ability to have speed to do the drop. You kinda have to pedal kick off the table. Not just drop it. I have fallen out of the back of a pickup bed on my head once because I was trying to drop it without the speed or ability to pedalkick


I know everyone has a different style so I'm not trying to say you're wrong, but you actually don't need to have any speed or to pedal kick to drop off of a table or whatever you're coming off of. If your technique is right you can do it from a dead stop, right up against the edge of what you're dropping off of. I know this works, because I can drop of a grocery store loading dock with my tire right up to the edge. (warning: be damn sure of your ability before you try a dock)

You are literally just riding a wheelie off the edge, hence the name 'wheelie drop' Just make sure you get comfortable with your front tire positioning on small things before you try anything tall or you can fall on your ass if you pull too high, and your face if you go too low.

imho
good luck
_-Flow _


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

8Trak said:


> Thanks for the vid! I'm a XC rider that every now and then thinks he can learn a few new tricks. Anyway, after watching the tutorial, I was inspired to practice some wheelie drops. The fact that my bike is setup for XC with a 110 stem makes getting the front end up a little hard. Anyway, I was playing around dropping off a tallish curb, trying to get the right gear, pedal surge, and handlebar pull just right. But still, I only did it right about 1 in 4 times... the other times I made the newbie mistakes you outline in the video (no biggie on the curb).
> 
> However, on my last attempt I completely surprised myself. I got my front up nice and high, actually, a bit too high. Once my rear wheel dropped, my nose kept on rising and next thing I knew I was going over backwards (clipped in, of course). I managed to get one foot out before crashing on my back. The good news is that for whatever reason, I landed really softly and only got a small rash on one elbow.


Wow, too bad on the crash, but then again how's that saying go, if you're not crashing you're not trying hard enough. ~shudder~ clipped in ~shudder~


----------



## Irish (Mar 30, 2005)

Another awesome video!

Thanks for your other one on bunny hopping too, my hopping is getting a little better I cleared a big log I never could before last Saturday on the trail.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

wicked! i watched it twice to learn, then had it run like 4 times in the background for the song 

then i figured out the song was in your credits so i downloaded it lol


----------



## Prexus2005 (Mar 18, 2005)

I still can't pull off a bunny hop.. but in the mean time, I'm really having fun with the drop technique. =) 

I always look for ledges to jump off off.. sometimes a 2-3 feet ledge looks pretty high when you stop on the edge... Still trying to slowly increase the drop distance and I'm pretty confident on anything less then 3 feet. I'd like to try a picnik table... but that seems pretty high and I'm not sure my hard tail could handle it.. or if it could, i'm wondering if i will... =p


Phil


----------



## phoenix013 (Jan 23, 2005)

Way to go man. I've been trying to figure this out by trail and error for awhile. Videos are a lot of help, matter of fact its motivated me to get of my arse and go try it. 

Thanks again, keep 'em coming.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Prexus2005 said:


> I still can't pull off a bunny hop.. but in the mean time, I'm really having fun with the drop technique. =)
> 
> I always look for ledges to jump off off.. sometimes a 2-3 feet ledge looks pretty high when you stop on the edge... Still trying to slowly increase the drop distance and I'm pretty confident on anything less then 3 feet. I'd like to try a picnik table... but that seems pretty high and I'm not sure my hard tail could handle it.. or if it could, i'm wondering if i will... =p
> 
> Phil


You'll get the bunnyhop, just give it some time. Cool deal on the drops though, I know what you mean about fear factor though. Sometimes you look at a drop while standing or sitting on your bike and think, yeah no problem. Then you ride up to it and it just seems so much bigger.

Anyway, if/when you're totally comfortable with a 3 footer give that picnic table a shot. your bike can likely take it if you soak up the landing well with your body. (note: your body can too, just make sure you have aspirin for later, lol) Anyway, good luck  I'm thinking doubles will be next.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

phoenix013 said:


> Way to go man. I've been trying to figure this out by trail and error for awhile. Videos are a lot of help, matter of fact its motivated me to get of my arse and go try it.
> 
> Thanks again, keep 'em coming.


Awesome, now you just have to get someone to take some pix and share!


----------



## lmk_tampa (May 30, 2005)

*What song?*

Flow,

What song plays in your vol 1 video? I dig it. video is tight too.

Leo


----------



## DragonHan (Mar 23, 2005)

Your vids rock, my bunnyhop has improved a ton! When are you going to post Vol.2- Bunnyhop variations?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

lmk_tampa said:


> Flow,
> 
> What song plays in your vol 1 video? I dig it. video is tight too.
> 
> Leo


Thanks 

The song you're looking for is called "Battleflag" it is by "The Lo Fidelity Allstars" They have lots of other good stuff too, check em out.

btw: I will always credit the music that I use in any video, if you wait till the end you'll see it.


Click for link to Amazon​


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

DragonHan said:


> Your vids rock, my bunnyhop has improved a ton! When are you going to post Vol.2- Bunnyhop variations?


That is awesome 

Lately I've been mad busy with work and other stuff so I haven't really had a chance to get out and record some footage for vol 2. I'm hoping in the next couple of weeks to get some video time in however, so hopefully something soon.


----------



## puddlesray (Jun 19, 2005)

*Awesome*

Wow, I just downloaded the three vids you have up on your page and they're awesome. You break everything down so perfectly that newbies (i.e. me) can get a clear understanding about how to do bunny hops and the wheelie drops. Just a few weeks ago I was under the impression that you could only bunny hop with clipless pedals... and this came from a guy who had been biking for 10 years. So it shows that not only beginners need a few tips  Thanks flowmaster for taking the time to do this.


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Wtf*

All I got outta that was a warning. It stopped after showing the warning.


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

*changing habits problem*

I'[ve read all the theory, watched videos, practiced and watched my friend doing a bunnyhop. the problem is I'm used to do the both-wheels-at-the-same-time-jump don't know how to call it in english. I used this thechnique for few years. It was enough for XC trips, but now I notice the advantages of bunnyhop. The problem is I cannot change my habits. Although, I think I am doing bunnyhop my friend tells me it is still the both-wheels-blah-blah-jump. Anyone has any insight on that ??


----------



## sundevil98 (Jun 11, 2004)

As far as breaking your habits goes, you really need to re-learn the whole process.

The best way is to break everything down into the basic parts.

First, just work on getting that front tire up by leaning back. Only work on that until you can do it with no problems.

Then, you have to options.... You can either go from the lean back tire up and start working on getting that back end up - or, you can work only on getting your back end up by shifting your weight forward, pointing your toes down, and lifting the back end up (like doing leg curls). It's like a controlled endo in a way (wear a helmet!).

I would recommend getting down the first step, then working on the second step to learn how it's done, then work on putting the two pieces together.

Here's a really good article on how it's done. Although, the videos that have been posted here are really good too.

http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Toni, tony, tonie has done it again

great job mang


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i hate to bring back an old thread but i just started getting into biking this year and your videos have helped me a lot. 

i don't know how i got into biking, none of my friends really are, so i'm kinda just learning by myself, so all this information has been REALLY helpful.

just wanted to say thanks!
and can't wait to see other volumes come out.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

A big thanx from me too! That wheelie drop is actually a really simple technique, but it's fun and REALLY useful on the trail. I started a couple of weeks ago with the "training" according to your video, and I can only say that you did a great job with that one!

Two important things I didn't realize immediately watching the video: get your arse back behind the seat, at least on my long-ish bike it makes it much easier to lift the wheel and get in a comfortable dropping position. Secondly: Push REALLY hard with your good foot. Initially I only made some half-assed pedal strokes which made the front fall down too early.

Looking forward to the next video lessons!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## numb401 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey man have you considered just uploading the videos to google video? Unlimited and free hosting sounds like it'd be a good deal for you, although the quality might suffer a bit.


----------



## Darkmaster99 (Aug 20, 2006)

Good Job 

but if you have the time can you please make a tutorial on how to do spins? (180`s, 360`s)


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

another great tutorial by flow thanks again buddy


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Try .wmv format, not as nice as MPEG but takes a ton less space. I plan on making a few tutorials of my own as well this summer. To complement or add to yours, or just to give a different take on things.

I will have one for bunny hopping(especially for those guys who want to get over the 20'' mark), 180's, drops to flat of any height, abubacas, fufanus, rolling fakie, rolling out of fakie. Stuff like that.


----------



## Tomasz (Feb 28, 2005)

*when's the release due date? *

Looking forward to it, Snaky!



snaky69 said:


> Try .wmv format, not as nice as MPEG but takes a ton less space. I plan on making a few tutorials of my own as well this summer. To complement or add to yours, or just to give a different take on things.
> 
> I will have one for bunny hopping(especially for those guys who want to get over the 20'' mark), 180's, drops to flat of any height, abubacas, fufanus, rolling fakie, rolling out of fakie. Stuff like that.


----------



## SLX (Aug 15, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Try .wmv format, not as nice as MPEG but takes a ton less space. I plan on making a few tutorials of my own as well this summer. To complement or add to yours, or just to give a different take on things.
> 
> I will have one for bunny hopping(especially for those guys who want to get over the 20'' mark), 180's, drops to flat of any height, abubacas, fufanus, rolling fakie, rolling out of fakie. Stuff like that.


That would be sweet, maybe a post were all the videos are posted on one place?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tomasz said:


> Looking forward to it, Snaky!


I have no clue, as soon as the snow melts enough around and in the skatepark and that it's warm enough to use a camera without gloves.

I'm thinking end of may to early june.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

SLX said:


> That would be sweet, maybe a post were all the videos are posted on one place?


It will quite probably be posted in the urban/dj/park forum, but I will PM a mod so he can sticky a link to the thread on this board.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Just wanted to thank the OP for making this video. I'm sucking a whole lot less at wheelie drops now.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

For you fellow bunny hoppers, I have a tutorial up on the Urban/DJ board.


----------

